
Ask HN: IDE / environment for developing image tools? - awinter-py
Anyone know a software platform for testing &amp; visualizing code that operates on images? My goal is to have a basic environment for viewing the images before and after filters, as well as basic libraries for image manipulation.<p>My use case is that I want to improve the quality of a photogrammetry tool for a specific and simple use case, but I don&#x27;t want to build the whole stack.<p>Could imagine countless other uses in the AR &#x2F; OCR spaces.<p>Have seen jupyter and matlab used for this, not sure what&#x27;s state of the art though.
======
Jugurtha
What is your feedback on Jupyter notebooks for this task. Have you tried to do
it with a notebook?

~~~
awinter-py
yes a while ago -- didn't stick with it long enough to really learn the tools,
so am uncomortable drawing conclusions.

~~~
Jugurtha
Do you have a set of libraries in mind? We do have an internal machine
learning platform with a bunch of functionality. We mainly use it for one-
click transformation from notebooks to AppBooks where domain experts can tweak
training parameters or use a model for inference without being intimidated by
all the code or changing code, and for one click deployments of models, plus
automatic tracking for parameters, metrics, and models.

But the notebook comes with a _lot_ of libraries preinstalled and uses GPU so
our colleagues don't have to go through configuring a workstation with CUDA
and all.

If you have a list in mind, let me know. Of course you can always install
them, as we use a Dockerfile for our notebook servers and users get a
workspace and can install libraries that are missing.

